# question 300zx TT stock VS 350z Stock



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

i have a question that ive been debaitng with my friends in a 0-60 race. who would win: the 05 nissan 350z stock or the 1997 nissan 300zx twin turbo (both manual of course)? I heard both were produced 300 hp off the line, so now which one is lighter: the 350z or the 300zx? It seems like the zx is heavier and bigger than the z, but still doesn't help on a drag race. Please help; any info taken with gratitude .  

*THANKS,

DRAG RACE = NISSAN 350Z or NISSAN 300ZX

DRIFT RACE = NISSAN 350Z OR NISSAN 300ZX

LOOKS = NISSAN 350Z OR NISSN 300ZX

( P.S. PLEASE LET ME KNOW EVERY INFO YOU HAVE ON THIS CASE THANKS.)*


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

_Stock Z33 (dyno taken from 350zforum),_









_Stock Z32 TT (dyno taken from TTZD.com)_









Lets read the SAE Corrected dyno's,

*Z33, 3K=140hp, 3.5K=150hp, 4K=175hp, 4.5K=202hp, 5K=220, 5.5K=235hp, 6K=239hp, 6.5K=225hp.
Peak HP 239.36/TQ 237.14

Z32, 3K=135K, 3.5K=160hp, 4K=190, 4.5K=220, 5K=230hp, 5.5K=245hp, 6K=240hp. 
Peak HP 246.7/TQ262*

If you want you can to the same for the torque, I did not put it in because of time.

Notice how the Z33 makes more power down low but also notice that at 3.5K the Z32 is making more power +10rwhp and continous. 
The Z32 has a hard time launching (Better known as wheel hopping) like I said before. The reason it's hard to launch is the Z32 has a anti squat supension. And why I said from a stop a Z33 should have the upper end + you have better rear end suspension.

Now this is why I said the Z would win on the freeway. When your on the freeway your on the move and the rpms are around 3K. When you down shift to start a race you'll end up arounf 4-5k this is where we will look at the dynos for comparison.

Well start with 4K, you'll notice a 15rwhp advantage for the Z32, 4.5K a 18 rwhp advantage, 5K a 10 rwhp advantage, 5.5k a 10rwhp advantage, 6K no real advantage to any car.

Once the turbos spool up the power comes in. These figure came from _Road and Track _and _350Z forum_. 

*Z33 3,188#-3225# Weight depends on type of Z33 you have.
Z32 3,475#-3518# Weight of a TT. depends on year.

Z33 avg. 3206.5#
Z32 avg.3496.5# *

That is a *290#* difference between cars + you must factor in the hp difference 7.3rwhp/24.6rwtq and you see that weight has little to do with giving the Z33 the advantage on the freeway because the weight difference is minimal (9% difference in wieght).

So if you race a Z32 make sure it's at a dead stop were weight is your advantage.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, i get it ! so in a 40 mph roll the Z32 would beat a Z33 or a freeway and in a dead stop race or drag race the Z33 would come out victorious due to the Z32's wieght. am i right or wrong ! ALSO A LITTLE QUETION WHICH ONE PRODUCES MORE HORSEPOWER AT THE WHEELS Z32 OR Z33.

THANKS,


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo_raceing said:


> Oh, i get it ! so in a 40 mph roll the Z32 would beat a Z33 or a freeway and in a dead stop race or drag race the Z33 would come out victorious due to the Z32's wieght. am i right or wrong ! ALSO A LITTLE QUETION WHICH ONE PRODUCES MORE HORSEPOWER AT THE WHEELS Z32 OR Z33.
> 
> THANKS,


So long as the driver is equal in skills the Z33 should win a race from 0-60 mph. As far as who produces the most hp did you look at the dyno sheets that I provided?


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

ok but like you said in any race once the turbos spool up in the 300zx im dead right for example in a drag race that goes from 0 to the quarter mile would the Z win the ZX or the ZX. cause according to the rpm chart once the zx rpms hit 3 to 4k its gone right.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo_raceing said:


> ok but like you said in any race once the turbos spool up in the 300zx im dead right for example in a drag race that goes from 0 to the quarter mile would the Z win the ZX or the ZX. cause according to the rpm chart once the zx rpms hit 3 to 4k its gone right.


Well if the the drivers are of equally skill from 60 mph on the Z32 should win.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

*OH, OK THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION .*


----------

